# Looking for a good web caster; opinions



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

In the market for a really good web gun. Webs will be primarily in an enclosed building or covered area. I know there are quite a range of models available so wondering who has what, if you like it, pros/cons/etc.. Thanks!


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I have 2 of the cheaper model guns for my outside Haunt and both work very well. If you have to shoot them a longer distance (ceiling) go with the larger unit because they are a little hotter. They do take some getting use to so spend some time playing with it and remember, it does not have to look like a spider web to give to a creepy effect.
Dave


----------

